# Zigbee como tecnología wireless de bajo costo



## Olaf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola,

quiero montar una red de sensores domesticos en casa y buscando información creo que Zigbee es la solución que necesito, he leido en un par de sitios que Zigbee pretende ser la tecnología de bajo coste para soluciones inhalambricas en entornos domésticos y/o industriales, y por "bajo coste" quiere decir entre 3 y 6 euros por nodo, sin embargo la única implementación Zigbee que he encontrado son unas placas XBee que cuestan más de 30 !

¿Existe una alternativa a XBee?, ¿es cierto lo de tecnología a bajo costo por unos pocos euros, o tendremos que esperar algunos años todavía?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Casti (Jun 15, 2009)

Yo tambien estoy investigando esto, por el mismo motivo que tu, y tambien me parecio Zigbee la mejor alternativa.
La tecnologia Zigbee a bajo coste ya esta disponible.
Si me expones exactamente tus propositos te podre guiar mejor.


----------



## Olaf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola Casti,

tengo un micro de atmel que lee n sensores de temperatura (actualmente 2) y lo que deseo es enviar periodicamente las lecturas al PC. Lo primero que pensé es usar un radio-link a 433Mhz, pero como en un futuro quiero ampliar el número de centralitas enviando información, no quiero que interfieran entre ellas. Además, el radio-link me da problemas y no siempre funciona.

Así que lo que necesito es un Zigbee acoplado al micro y otro con USB para enchufarlo al PC.
Los Zigbee USB los he visto a unos 70 €, un pelin caro pero Ok. Lo que estoy buscando es una forma barata de emitir, si quiero poner 10 micros con Zigbee no quiero gastarme 300 eurazos!

No se si me puedes ayudar, no he encontrado módulos por debajo de los 30€, lo que no lo veo como "barato" sobre todo si como en mi caso quieres usar unos cuantos.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## Casti (Jun 15, 2009)

Que micro es el que usas para trabajar con los sensores? Sabes si es compatible con Zigbee?


----------



## Olaf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola Casti,

el micro es un AT90S2313 de ATMEL. Lo cierto es que no sé si es compatible con ZigBee o no, soy completamente nuevo en esto. El micro es un clásico de atmel (no se si se sigue fabricando) con 2KB de memoria flash, aunque con mi programa actual no queda mucha memoria.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## wacalo (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola: Tal te sirva si lees el siguiente documento de Atmel:
doc8117.pdf (AVR2016: RZRAVEN Hardware User's Guide).
Saludos.


----------



## Olaf (Jun 16, 2009)

Vaya, pues lo cierto es que investigando un poco más veo que este tema es mucho más complejo de lo que imaginaba.
Pensaba que iba a poder con unos pocos componentes muy baratos crear una *red mallada de sensores en casa*.

Lo cierto es que con este precio y esta complejidad los precios y el tiempo se disparan. ¿se os ocurre alguna alternativa?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Casti (Jun 16, 2009)

Estamos igual, lo venden de muy sencillo y barato, y de eso nada...

Haber si alguien arroja algo de luz al asunto...


----------



## jordii84 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Yo tambien me estoy planteando Zigbee para algo similar a vosotros. En mi caso solo habría un nodo central que sería el cerebro, y un montón de nodos que se conectan solo al central. Estos nodos serian o sensores (como pulsadores) o 'actuadores' (interruptor de luz).
Alguien sabe que modulitos me irian bien y que sean baratos de verdad? Los Xbee se me escapan de presupuesto.....


----------



## David Andres Toro Garzon (Feb 23, 2010)

Saludos a todos

Espero que les sirva, yo estoy en mi proyecto de grado trabajando con esta tecnologia, y estamos usando unos modulos de la texas ints. La texas para hacer desarrollos te envia muestras gratis de Zigbee, pero su valor comercial esta entre $4 y $5 US, la referencia que nosotros usamos es el cc2530. 
Espero que les sirva. Pueden hacer los pedidos en la pagina de la texas.


----------



## jordii84 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola David,
Pues está muy bien lo de texas, tanto de precio como las muestras gratis, hay que echarle un ojo. Lastima que yo los quiera para uso personal y no sea para una empresa, me parece que solo envian las muestras a empresas...


----------



## jordii84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola David,

Me podrías comentar como desarrollas sobre esos modulos? Placas, referencias... Sería de una gran ayuda.
Un saludo!


----------



## ocelyruiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Casti dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy investigando esto, por el mismo motivo que tu, y tambien me parecio Zigbee la mejor alternativa.
> La tecnologia Zigbee a bajo coste ya esta disponible.
> Si me expones exactamente tus propositos te podre guiar mejor.


Que tal casti, soy nuevo en esto. Veo que el tema es mas común de lo que me imagine. Es por ello que deseo preguntarles o mejor, si podrian asesorarme con lo siguiente:

debo entregar para una clase un sensor de nivel de iluminación. Que se ajuste entre 300 +/- 30 luxes. El bendito problema es que me exigen que el sensor se ubique en un lugar arbitrario, es decir lo quieren si cables que dificulten su desplazamiento o sea inalambrico.

Me dijeron que averiguara como transmitir señales por protocolo Zegbee pero la verdad jamas he trabajado con ello y estoy muy perdido. Tiene alguno de ustedes alguna idea de como desarrollar dicho proyecto.

agradezco cualquier opinion


----------



## zigbe31416 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola, 

en realidad Zigbee seguramente es una de las tecnologías inalámbricas de más bajo coste. Si que existen chips de radio como el que se menciona de TI con un coste que oscila entre los 4$ y os 6$, pero en general implementan solo la parte de RF, para hacer un prototipo funcional tienes que añadir la antena y un micro, con lo que cualquier prototipo llega a encaracerse bastante.

Las radios Xbee de Digi son una buena opción, porque permiten con muy pocos componentes enviar información de sus puertos analogicos o digitales, de hecho para hacer sensores inalámbricos solo es necesaria la radio los sensores y unos pocos componentes de polarización. para extraer la info de la red Zigbee con un USB Stick y el SW adecuado es suficiente. 

Yo he estado investigando entre diferentes fabricantes y para un producto no comercial sonla mejor (por no decir la única) opción.

http://www.zigbe.net


----------



## plc (Oct 25, 2010)

Buenas,
También estoy pensando en montar un red ZigBee para medición de temperaturas en varios puntos y transmitirlos a un PC.
Estuve viendo algo de Microchip y de telegesis (que me pareció más fácil de utilizar), pero realmente estoy medio perdido. Estaba por comprar este kit: http://www.telegesis.com/ETRX3-development-Kit.htm Alguien ya trabajó con estos modulos?
En definitiva, necesito que me recomienden algún tipo de modulo zigbee que tenga una entrada analógica, transmita a una distancia de unos 200mts, que sean fáciles de programar y que pueda leerlos a travez del computador.
Desde ya,
Muchas gracias


----------



## Jessy (Oct 25, 2010)

Creo que esto te puede servir... los modulos Xbee Normales serie 1 Sirven hasta 30 metros de distancia ademas de tener 6 entradas ADC (analogico a digital) ^^ Si necesitas una guia en el tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...umplen-estardar-ieee-802-15-4que-cumpl-44401/

Se subieron muchas guias e informacion de los Xbee =)


----------



## kmiz (Oct 25, 2010)

Yo estoy tambien liado buscando una alternativa economica para la comunicacion por rf.
La marca hope, comercializa unos modulos transceiver entre 6 y 9 € aproximadamente que tienen buena pinta. Por ejemplo el RFM12B-433.
Microchip, comercializa tambien algun modulo compatible wifi alrededor de los 7 u 8 €.
Aun no he comprado ninguno de ellos. Cuando lo pruebe ya comentare.
Los modulos de hope los encontrareis en http://www.tme.eu/html/ES/emisores-y-receptores-rf-miniaturas-digitales-hoperf/ramka_4071_ES_pelny.html.
El de microchip  aqui: http://fr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Microchip-Technology/MRF24J40MA-I-RM/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsnNKdmhDfM1EgN%252btSgBRoY


----------



## zigbe31416 (Oct 26, 2010)

Kmiz, 


en realidad el primero es un emisor receptor RF que te puede emular por el aire un puerto serie, el segundo es una radio zigbee, pero solo la radio, es decir, tendrás que capturar y procesar los datos de los sensores con un micro y pasárselos con SPI, implementando todo el stack zigbee, en el emisor como end point y en el receptor como coordinador.

Al final si sumas..... seguro que llegas a los 20 y poco € del Xbee


http://www.zigbe.net


----------



## plc (Oct 26, 2010)

Es lo que estaba viendo con el tema de los transmisores de microchip. En mi caso, necesitaría colocar un PIC solo para enviar una señal analógica.
Alguien vio los modulos de telegesis?, cuestan entre 18 y 26 dolares (en USA http://www.lemosint.com/zigbee/index_PRO.php ) y venden también adaptador zigbee-USB. También, por lo que entendí, se programan con comandos AT. http://telegesis.ds4454.dedicated.turbodns.co.uk/products/test_page_2.htm

Al ser europeos los módulos, tal vez ustedes los encuentren mas baratos allá.

PLC



zigbe31416 dijo:


> Kmiz,
> 
> 
> en realidad el primero es un emisor receptor RF que te puede emular por el aire un puerto serie, el segundo es una radio zigbee, pero solo la radio, es decir, tendrás que capturar y procesar los datos de los sensores con un micro y pasárselos con SPI, implementando todo el stack zigbee, en el emisor como end point y en el receptor como coordinador.
> ...


----------

